# Blue Blazer!



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I really hesitated to post this thread to begin with as it seems like a ridiculously obvious questions with ample source material already available, but I just couldn't find the answer in any old thread so here goes:

I'm looking for a navy sack blazer with patch pockets and can't find any new. Everything has flaps. Is this a seasonal issue? A brand issue? Aside from the thrift stores (which have been a bust for months) and the exchange thread (also a bust for me), is there any store that currently has this available?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that you can order the Southwick Douglas with patch-and-flap pockets. You may have to go the MTM route if you can't find one OTR.

I should mention that Orvis's travel blazer has patch pockets, but it's also a blended fabric with darts.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

That looks perfect! Thanks. Any others?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Marks and Spencer, as always, has some very nice jackets at sensible prices.

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Luxury-Single-Breasted-Button-Cashmere/dp/B0023UD8CW?ie=UTF8&qid=1267373687&categoryNodeID=43371030&ref=sr_1_4&page=1&node=198179031&sr=1-4&mnSBrand=core&rh=n%3A198179031


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

O'Connell's is on the list of Southwick stockiest. maybe they have or can get what you want.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Marks and Spencer, as always, has some very nice jackets at sensible prices.


Two buttons, double vented, darted...? Wrong forum.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

C. Sharp said:


> O'Connell's is on the list of Southwick stockiest. maybe they have or can get what you want.


Maybe. Nothing on their Web site with patch pockets at the moment, however.

Found one in doeskin from CCC:

Costs a grand, though.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

If I had the dough, I'd go Southwick MTM, and I'd get patch & flap waist pockets and a patch breast pocket. Also, I don't have any patience for darts. I just can't stand the sight of them anymore (at least on my person).


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

Coleman said:


> If I had the dough, I'd go Southwick MTM, and I'd get patch & flap waist pockets and a patch breast pocket. Also, I don't have any patience for darts. I just can't stand the sight of them anymore (at least on my person).


The Brooks Brothers "University" blazer from a few years ago had all of those features. I've read that they are going to re-introduce the University line in Fall 2010, so that might be worth waiting for.

W/r/t the CCC blazer, I have that one and it's great, but only wearable during the colder months. I think Eddie Jacobs and O'Connell's also carry it, at lower prices than CCC.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

If you like patch pockets, the ultimate version will also have a patch chest pocket. Brooks and J. Press have both offered these in the past. I was fortunate to have bought one of the Press blazers before they disappeared.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

The current BB 1818 sack blazer has patch pockets, mine does, and so did all the others on Mad Ave when I purchased it last year. The only one that doesn't is the picture on their website. 

I can't account for this discrepancy but it's worth looking into. 346 Mad Ave had an army of patch pocket blazers last year, even though at the time (and today) the website pic of the same model showed only flap pockets.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Topsider said:


> Two buttons, double vented, darted...? Wrong forum.


Well, excuse me for breathing! :icon_smile_wink: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Well, excuse me for breathing! :icon_smile_wink: :icon_smile_big:


You knew it was coming. 'Fess up.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

Joe Beamish said:


> The current BB 1818 sack blazer has patch pockets, mine does, and so did all the others on Mad Ave when I purchased it last year. The only one that doesn't is the picture on their website.
> 
> I can't account for this discrepancy but it's worth looking into. 346 Mad Ave had an army of patch pocket blazers last year, even though at the time (and today) the website pic of the same model showed only flap pockets.


I would second this recommendation - assuming that the OP's desire is for a blazer with "patch and flap" pockets as opposed to strictly patch pockets (which, correct me if I'm wrong, would have no flap at all). The BB 1818 sack blazer has a very natural shoulder and is a perfect "year 'round" weight. I wore mine just yesterday in fact. No chest patch pocket, though.

I would never not recommend O'Connell's, but I know their shoulder is not to everyone's liking.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Taliesin said:


> The Brooks Brothers "University" blazer from a few years ago had all of those features. I've read that they are going to re-introduce the University line in Fall 2010, so that might be worth waiting for.


That would be very nice (although I have yet to purchase a sport coat new, this would be one that would make me want to more than most). Like others, I have a vintage BB sack blazer (346) that's got all three patch pockets.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Just so -- the 1818 chest pocket is not a patch. But as Trip deemed the pictured Orvis jacket "perfect" -- and it's the same in that respect -- I thought I'd chime in.

Edit: Topsider is quite correct; I shouldn't have said "flap"



TDI GUY said:


> I would second this recommendation - assuming that the OP's desire is for a blazer with "patch and flap" pockets as opposed to strictly patch pockets (which, correct me if I'm wrong, would have no flap at all). The BB 1818 sack blazer has a very natural shoulder and is a perfect "year 'round" weight. I wore mine just yesterday in fact. No chest patch pocket, though.
> 
> I would never not recommend O'Connell's, but I know their shoulder is not to everyone's liking.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Joe Beamish said:


> Just so -- *the 1818 chest pocket is a flap, not a patch*. But as Trip deemed the pictured Orvis jacket "perfect" -- and it's the same in that respect -- I thought I'd chime in.


Technically, I believe that style of chest pocket is known as "welted."

A true patch chest pocket is perfect if you need to wear a school crest. They're not so easy to use with pocket squares, however.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Actually, the Orvis jacket was added in an edit after I commented. I was referring to the Southwick Douglas. 

However, the BB University, with even a patch breast pocket sounds like it may be worth the wait. Is there solid evidence to suggest that this will be reproduced? We're (theoretically, at least) headed into the warmer months where I'm less apt to wear a blazer so if it's coming next fall I can call off this expedition temporarily.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Topsider said:


> You knew it was coming. 'Fess up.


True! In my youth it was called "leading with your chin" :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

I would try calling the J Press stores in Cambridge, DC and New Haven and see if they have any from prior seasons. They have some older models at the stores.

Also, try calling Eddie Jacobs in Baltimore and O'Connell's. Much better to call these stores than to try to order on-line.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm going to be in Baltimore visiting family in a few weeks. I'll stop in to Eddie Jacobs and see what they have.


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

Trip English said:


> However, the BB University, with even a patch breast pocket sounds like it may be worth the wait. Is there solid evidence to suggest that this will be reproduced?


I've seen nothing definitive. This entry from Ivy Style indicates that the Fall/Winter 2010 line will have "University" items. The blazer was a central part of their "University" offerings a few years ago, so it is certainly possible.

https://www.ivy-style.com/brooks-brothers-fallwinter-2010.html


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I was in the Madison Ave J Press this July or August and one of the main displays inside the shop featured exactly such a jacket. I am quite sure of it because the salesman (a wonderful older gentleman) pointed out the patches, including breast pocket, and I was a bit embarrassed because I was wearing a BB jacket with exactly the same configuration. I'd give Press a call.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

+1, Call the old reliable places see if they have any old stock. 
The difficulty of sourcing Patch pockets reaffirms my decision to hold on to my old Press blazers.


kforton said:


> I would try calling the J Press stores in Cambridge, DC and New Haven and see if they have any from prior seasons. They have some older models at the stores.
> 
> Also, try calling Eddie Jacobs in Baltimore and O'Connell's. Much better to call these stores than to try to order on-line.


----------



## farrago (Apr 27, 2006)

I would add that the Brooks University Blazer was made from a rather heavy cloth and is not suitable for warmer temps.


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

If you're willing to pay the Ben Silver premium ($745), they offer patch and flap. The website offering is for a 2 button, but a call to the store might yield a 3/2.

I would also try giving Eljo's a call.

Link


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Taliesin said:


> I've seen nothing definitive. This entry from Ivy Style indicates that the Fall/Winter 2010 line will have "University" items. The blazer was a central part of their "University" offerings a few years ago, so it is certainly possible.
> 
> https://www.ivy-style.com/brooks-brothers-fallwinter-2010.html


For whatever it's worth the blue blazer shown in that preview doesn't have a patch chest pocket.
Lots of cool stuff in there though.

Am I correct that you want a 3/2 sack with 3 patch pockets, and flaps on the bottom two pockets?

I know it's lame, but I'd recommend ebay/thrifts, it'll take some patience and frustration, but you'll pay 10% of what you will for some of these options.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> For whatever it's worth the blue blazer shown in that preview doesn't have a patch chest pocket.
> Lots of cool stuff in there though.
> 
> Am I correct that you want a 3/2 sack with 3 patch pockets, and flaps on the bottom two pockets?
> ...


+99, this is always my approach (the exchange also), but I think the OP wants a new jacket.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Coleman said:


> +99, this is always my approach (the exchange also), but I think the OP wants a new jacket.


If I were still in Maryland this would be the only approach, but here in Southern CT there's a complete lack of trad items. I have suspicions (paranoid delusions) about this. Mainly that our proximity to NYC and specifically Brooklyn means that Back-to-landers, Nouveau-Trads, & Continuous Leaners are sucking our thrift stores dry for their own closets and "vintage stores."

I'm gradually widening my locus of familiarity up here so I'll start pushing into the North Country of CT and maybe map out a few stops on LI where I frequently go for work.

Thanks for all the help, guys.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL, I don't even want to hear about how supposedly poor your thrifts are for finding Tradly clothing. Come on out to Utah, and I'll show you how bad thrifts can get . 

The exchange, IMO, is the best place for those of us with not many thrifting opportunities to find nice jackets. eBay's a distant second.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Ew. Brooklyn people crowding in. Ew.



Trip English said:


> If I were still in Maryland this would be the only approach, but here in Southern CT there's a complete lack of trad items. I have suspicions (paranoid delusions) about this. Mainly that our proximity to NYC and specifically Brooklyn means that Back-to-landers, Nouveau-Trads, & Continuous Leaners are sucking our thrift stores dry for their own closets and "vintage stores."
> 
> I'm gradually widening my locus of familiarity up here so I'll start pushing into the North Country of CT and maybe map out a few stops on LI where I frequently go for work.
> 
> Thanks for all the help, guys.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

Coleman said:


> LOL, I don't even want to hear about how supposedly poor your thrifts are for finding Tradly clothing. Come on out to Utah, and I'll show you how bad thrifts can get .
> 
> The exchange, IMO, is the best place for those of us with not many thrifting opportunities to find nice jackets. eBay's a distant second.


Squared.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I agree with Coleman, come out to the midwest and try thrifting trad items.

and don't sell yourself short, maybe there are some "TripEngBlogreaders" joining the back-to-landers and continousleaners.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

We should probably just ban any and all trad-related thrifting activity from being posted or discussed on the internet.


----------



## hobscrk777 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thought I'd bump this thread, as I too am looking for the navy blazer described in the OP. I have the added complication of needing a somewhat trim-fitting one. I'm 6'1" with a reach of about 6', but I have relatively narrow shoulders.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Trip English said:


> I really hesitated to post this thread to begin with as it seems like a ridiculously obvious questions with ample source material already available, but I just couldn't find the answer in any old thread so here goes:
> 
> I'm looking for a navy sack blazer with patch pockets and can't find any new. Everything has flaps. Is this a seasonal issue? A brand issue? Aside from the thrift stores (which have been a bust for months) and the exchange thread (also a bust for me), is there any store that currently has this available?


You can always have Bookster make one for you. https://www.tweed-jacket.com/


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I appreciate the advice, but Bookster, while dazzling me with some of their fabrics, horrifies me with the magnitude of their shoulders. The silhouette is all wrong.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

Ben Silver=overpriced rip off.

BB University=Awsome jacket for cooler weather.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

joeyzaza said:


> Ben Silver=overpriced rip off.


Unless you caught there 3/2 Sack Blazer when they cleared it out for $375. Then it equals underpriced sweet deal as it is fully canvassed and Samuelsohn made. Alas they don't offer it anymore, just the 2 button sack.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Trip - Are you still looking?

Last time I was at Eddie Jacobs a few months back, they had a great looking "house" blue blazer. It had all the trad markings including patch pockets, swelled seams, no darts. I did not look at the back to know if it had a hook vent.

And to make it even better (or perhaps worse for some), it had the Eddie Jacobs crossed tennis racquets buttons, and a crossed tennis racquet print lining. Could be a great conversation starter for a former Bawlmer guy (arent you?)

I would guess that the manufacturer is RNG. I recall it as being hopsack (though it could have been flannel) and do not know the fabric content.

Tom


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

^ Tom B, I assume is the blazer? 



I've sent an e-mail asking for more information. Although I already have two nice blue blazers, 20% off plus the details you described for a Southwick sack blazer might be too tempting to pass up.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

chiamdream said:


> ^ Tom B, I assume is the blazer?
> 
> I've sent an e-mail asking for more information. Although I already have two nice blue blazers, 20% off plus the details you described for a Southwick sack blazer might be too tempting to pass up.


AFAIK I don't believe Eddie Jacobs is all that good with emailing...best to call the shop.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

chiamdream said:


> ^ Tom B, I assume is the blazer?
> 
> I've sent an e-mail asking for more information. Although I already have two nice blue blazers, 20% off plus the details you described for a Southwick sack blazer might be too tempting to pass up.


No, the blazer I was referring to was not the Southwick doeskin. The Southwick has been on the website for a long time and looks great. The Southwick is a bit more luxe. The one I was referring to was more of a hopsack, and I believe he said it was by RNG for Jacobs. Ask for the blazer with the tennis logo lining.

And I agree that email is probably not the best way to go for Eddie Jacobs. As they used to say in the old tv ad, pick up a phone, give em a call.


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

Wore my 1/2 lined, patch pocket Southwick this morning. 40 L (probably perfect for the tall/trim poster above). 

I'm sorry if I missed it, but anyone call O'Connells and see what Ethan has on the racks?


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

So I guess I should hang on to my three sack ALL patch pocket, patch top pocket blazers from BB then...


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

Pardon my ignorance, but what exactly is a flap vs a patch pocket? I thought I knew, but reading this threat I don't think I really do.


----------



## hobscrk777 (Oct 16, 2009)

Any updates? Anyone call up one of the stores and find out if they have anything in stock not listed on their websites?


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

DCLawyer68 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what exactly is a flap vs a patch pocket? I thought I knew, but reading this threat I don't think I really do.


A welted pocket [usually has a flap] is sewn on the inside of the coat. A patch pocket is sewn onto the outside of the coat. That's about it. A patch pocket is extremely simple, just a piece of fabric sewn onto the outside and stitched. Very trad.


----------

